# [Gelöst] Problem: Alpenföhn Brocken 2 AM4 Montage



## Klumpo (29. Juli 2017)

*[Gelöst] Problem: Alpenföhn Brocken 2 AM4 Montage*

Hallo allerseits,
ich habe mir den Brocken 2 für mein MSI x370 Gaming Plus geholt. Dazu hab ich das AM4 Upgrade kit gekauft (angeblich gibts das bei Alpenföhn via Supportanfrage umsonst, aber da war niemang geneigt zu antworten.
Ich habe mich an die bebilderte aber unkommentierte Anleitung gehalten (https://www.alpenfoehn.de/images/Produkte/Installationsanleitungen/AM4ManualUpgradeKit_DINA4.pdf). Die Plastikteile abgeschraubt und die doppelschrauben eingedreht. Das Problem: Die Schrauben sitzen nicht auf dem MB auf, das sieht zwar auch auf der Anleitung so aus, aber wenn ich das MB jetzt anhebe, rutscht das ganze durch und die Backplate hängt hinten runter.
Ich habe mal zwei Bilder angehängt, die das ganze verdeutlichen.

Irgendwo habe ich was falsch gemacht, aber wo?

Viele Grüße!

Edit: Gerade seh ich, dass da eine dicke Folie auf der Backplate ist, von der ich erst gedacht habe, die sei einfach eine Schutzschicht, damit das metall der Backplate nicht am MB rumquetscht oder so. Die liesse sich aber abziehen. Ist da Eventuell Kleber drunter und ich muss die Backplate einfach noch ankleben?


----------



## tobse2056 (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Problem: Alpenföhn Brocken 2 AM4 Montage*

Edit 2 :  Ich denke mal Alpenfön geh von einer verklebeten Backplate aus wie bei Asus üblich zum Beispiel.
Hast du mal den Kühler montiert und geschaut es dann die Backplate dann ranzieht ? Mach aber vorher die Folie wieder auf die Backplate...

Edit : Die AMD Backplate hat immer die Schutzfolie drauf und die sollte auch dranbleiben.


----------



## Klumpo (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Problem: Alpenföhn Brocken 2 AM4 Montage*

okay also ist da kein kleber drunter. verdammt, hatte gehofft dass das problem gelöst sei


----------



## Klumpo (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Problem: Alpenföhn Brocken 2 AM4 Montage*

Nur für den Fall, das jemand auf das gleiche "Problem" stößt und hier danach sucht:
Das ist völlig in Ordnung, dass das am Anfang Spiel hat. Sobald der Kühlertower montiert ist, presst er ja gegen die CPU und zerrt damit auch die Backplate an. Da wackelt am Ende nix mehr.


----------



## flyyy (9. September 2017)

*AW: [Gelöst] Problem: Alpenföhn Brocken 2 AM4 Montage*

welche anleitung für die montage folge ich denn, wenn das AM4-kit genutzt wird?

intel oder amd?


----------



## tobse2056 (9. September 2017)

*AW: [Gelöst] Problem: Alpenföhn Brocken 2 AM4 Montage*



flyyy schrieb:


> welche anleitung für die montage folge ich denn, wenn das AM4-kit genutzt wird?
> 
> intel oder amd?




Upgrade-Kit Brocken Serie - Alpenfohn
https://www.alpenfoehn.de/images/Produkte/Installationsanleitungen/AM4ManualUpgradeKit_DINA4.pdf

wenn du mit der upgrade Kit Anleitung fertig bist , machst du mit der AMD Anleitung weiter


----------



## Chimera (10. September 2017)

*AW: [Gelöst] Problem: Alpenföhn Brocken 2 AM4 Montage*

Der "Haken": logisch kann die Schraube gar keinen Kontakt haben zum Mobo, da die "Hülsen" von der Backplate ja etwas rausstehen (die sind ja leicht versenkt im originalen Retention Modul) und darauf die Schraube dann aufliegt  Dadurch hast du anfangs etwas Spiel, aber sobald man den Kühler befestigt hält alles. Das zeigt übrigens auch das Bild in der Anleitung, da sieht man den kleinen Teil von der Backplate, welcher oben beim Mobo rausguckt 
Aber ich kenne das, hatte ich ganz am Anfang bei nem AM2 Brett auch mal. Da war ich erst auch irritiert, warum es denn nicht hält und brachte den PC sogar zu nem Mech, der es mir dann erklärte (war ne recht teure Erklärung -> Gott lob gibt es heute Foren) und siehe da, der Kühler hielt danach auch bomenfest.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

